# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Brak magnezu - ile trwa uzupełnianie niedoboru?

## user_123

Witam, mam prawdopodobnie problem z brakiem magnezu (drgające powieki, częste skurcze i drżące ręcę -  to mam nadzieję, że od braku magnezu, a nie Parkinsona czy innych zaburzeń neurologicznych), co prawda nie piję i nie palę, a kawę piję sporadycznie (i to rozpuszczalską), ale prowadzę mocno stresujący tryb życia. Kupilem magnez, zacząłem brać po 240 mg magnezu (cytrynian magnezu), więc o ile dobrze rozumiem, powinienem przyswajać z tego około 200 mg co jest podobno połową dziennego zapotrzebowania. Po jakichś dwóch dniach przestały mi drżeć powieki, po kolejnych dwóch skończyły się skurcze i niby jest w porządku, ale czy to normalne, że muszę go brać tak dużo? Gdy zmniejszyłem dawkę do 120 mg magnezu powróciło drżenie rąk i powiek, jedynie gdy biorę po cztery (a czasem sześć) tabletek (czyli 240 lub 320 mg magnezu) na dobę objawy ustępują. Konsumuję już od dwóch tygodni cale garście magnezu i nie wiem, czy nie powinienem zacząć się tym martwić, jak długo może trwać uzupełnianie ewentualnych niedoborów magnezu?

----------


## MariuszRyłko

Kup magnez w zastrzykach, 10 zastrzyków u lekarza i masz z głowy, albo weź szukaj magnezu w diecie. Odpowiednia  dieta pomoże uzupełnić brakujący magnez.

----------


## poleska

Zacznij jeść więcej rzeczy bogatych w magnez. Bardo dobrym źródłem magnezu są banany. Mi też kiedyś powieki drżały ale było to od nadmiaru kawy ;]

----------


## justynas

Magnez w zastrzykach? Bez recepty można? Ile taka przyjemność kosztuje?

----------


## okularnica23

Ja bym Ci proponowała zrobić badania krwi na obecność magnezu, żeby skontrolować jego poziom. Następnie skonsultować się z lekarzem na temat kuracji, nie każdy magnez dostępny na rynku jest dobrze przyswajalny przez organizm. Prócz suplementu na pewno ważna jest też dieta bogata w magnez i prowadzenie zdrowego stylu życia :Smile:

----------


## kaniula

Spójrz na to, istnieją bardziej przyjemne sposoby na uzupełnienie magnezu:

Pestki dyni - 520 miligramów
Kakao gorzkie - 420 miligramów
Koper - 377 miligramów
Natka pietruszki - 291 miligramów
Migdały - 257 miligramów
Soja - 250 miligramów
Kasza gryczana - 218 miligramów
Fasola biała - 169 miligramów
Czekolada gorzka - 165 miligramów
Orzechy laskowe - 140 miligramów
Płatki owsiane - 129 miligramów
Groch - 124 miligramów
Jabłka ze skórką - 104 miligramów
Orzechy włoskie 	- 130-190 miligramów

Jest to zawartość w 100 gramach produktu. Zapotrzebowanie dorosłego człowieka wynosi 300-400mg na dobę.

----------


## nosleep

Magnez w zastrzykach? Tak podaję się podczas migotania przedsionków! (jestem pielęgniarką). 
W kroplówce jest dużo magnezu.
Proponuję jednak zostać przy tradycyjnym- doustnym przyjmowaniu.

----------


## Agata_st

Tempo uzupełnienia zależy od tego jakie mamy braki. Niedobór magnezu można łatwo uzupełnić.

----------


## Vitero.pl

Drżące powieki to nie tylko brak magnezu, ale też i potasu. Należy w takim wypadku w ogóle uzupełnić minerały, a nie tylko jeden pierwiastek. Ponadto jeżeli stosujesz magnez z suplementu, to koniecznie musisz zwrócić uwagę na jego biodostępność, a nie tylko na mg. Powinien być chelatem, zawierać witaminę B6 i być dobrej jakości (naturalny, bez dodatków słodzików itp.) Jeżeli stosujesz magnez w preparacie z wapniem, to ich stosunek ilości powinien wynosić 2:1 (Ca:Mg)

----------


## mutsyy

Ja to jestem zdania, że najlepiej uzupełniać magnez poprzez właściwą dietę, dużo magnezu zawierają pestki dyni, orzechy, migdały, kakao gorzkie, kasza gryczana. Ja dodatkowo codziennie piję wodę przefiltrowaną, mam dzbanek filtrujący z wkładem magnezowym Dafi, wzbogaca on moją wodę w magnez. Piję ją codziennie nieprzegotowaną np z imbirem albo ze świeżymi listkami mięty. Pyszna jest  :Smile:  Te filtry są polskiej produkcji, przystosowane są do twardości naszej wody, nie warto kupować filtrów niepewnego pochodzenia. Zauważyłam, że jestem teraz odporniejsza na stres. Dobrze jest też uzupełniać niedobory potasu, dobrym źródłem jego jest sok pomidorowy, ziemniaki, banany.

----------


## KonstantynB

Zgadzam się z poprzednią opinią.

Osobiście mam 2 sprawdzone sposoby na uzupełnienie magnezu (czyli wtedy jak występują skurcze mięśni i drgające powieki).

1) CZEKOLADA  :Smile: !

Ma bardzo dużo magnezu - najlepiej użyć surowego kakao np. Surovital ok 25 zł 250g albo ich czekoladę ok. 10 zł za 50 g - najlepsza jakościowo ale bardzo droga, może być ewentualnie czekolada Bellarom z Lidla 3zł za 100g 72% i lecytyna słonecznikowa a nie sojowa.

2) Sól magnezowa

Ok. 2l ciepłej wody - rozpuszcza się w niej 2 łyżki soli i moczy nogi kuracja ok. 7 dni i później przerwa 7 dni. Osobiście przerwałem kurację jak rano budziłem się z "solą w ustach" - po tym poznałem że trzeba przestać  :Wink: . 

Niedobór został uzupełniony - nie miałem już skurczów.

----------


## Gosia85

Ja mam problem z niedoborami magnezu ale to wszystko przez to, że piję sporo kawy. No nie mogę się przełamać, mam taką pracę, że muszę być na obrotach... Nękały mnie długi czas nocne skurcze w łydkach i uciążliwe drganie powieki Czytałam, że pestki dyni i orzechy włoskie mają też dużo magnezu i nawet postanowiłam wypróbować ten sposób na uzupełnienie braków jednak nie wiele to dało. Zaczęłam brać chela mag z wit B6 bo lepiej się wchłania. I faktycznie, po kilku dniach przestały mnie budzić nocne skurcze  :Smile:

----------


## inna2

Witam  :Wink:  mój problem z niedoborem magnezu objawiał się skurczami mięśni nóg , drgały mi powieki . Ból była najbardziej odczuwalny  po pracy . Ciągle też byłam zmęczona , zła . Skurcze mięśni zaczynały występować coraz częściej . Poszłam do apteki i polecono mi Chela mag B6 . zażywam juz 3 tyg i widzę znaczna poprawę . Nogi już mnie nie bolą , skurcze występują rzadziej , a powieki przestały drgać w ogóle. ograniczyłam też picie kawy , ale polecam Chela Mag B6 .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pił ktoś  magnez w zastrzykach?

----------


## efemm

To w końcu w zastrzykach czy do picia? Ja wolę dostarczać w postaci wody magnezowej, a mam taką możliwośc dzięki filtrowi Aquamag Dafi, mam taka pracę, ze niedobory są wyjatkowo bolesne, 24h biegiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

lekarz zapisał mi zastrzyki ,ale mówił że mogę je pić z woda, no i piję ,dziś pierwsza ampułka :Smile: .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam, dołączam się do pytania, po jakim czasie widać pierwsze efekty uzupełniania niedoboru? Mój stan byl przewlekły i bardzo dotkliwy, w zasadzie dotknęły mnie wszystkie przykre skutki niedoboru a przez wiele miesięcy nie mogłam zrozumieć co mi dolega:/ teraz zaczęłam kurację ale marzę już o powrocie do zdrowia , kiedy można zauważyć poprawę?

----------


## Pams

Wszystko zależy od tego w jaki sposób się uzupełnia. Łykanie tabletek, zwłaszcza z nieorganicznymi formami, to raczej strzał w kolano i za wiele się tak nie zdziała. Dla mnie, poza zastrzykami, jedynym sensownym rozwiązaniem jest preparat zawierający cytrynian magnezu w dużej dawce. Tak się składa, że nie ma ich wiele na rynku i dla mnie najlepszym wyborem jest tutaj daymag, bo jest w postaci proszku rozpuszczalnego w wodzie, więc jego wchłanialność jest zdecydowanie najlepsza. Nie wiem czy znacie ten preparat, ale mnie przekonuje też to, że produkuje go firma farmaceutyczna z dużym doświadczeniem

----------


## Proteus

a może by tak trochę bardziej maskować marketing szeptany... :/

----------


## Magnes

Hej, 

W moim wypadku wystarczył miesiąc, ale już po 10 dniach drżenie powiek się zmniejszyło.
Wybrałam chelat magnezu bo lepiej się przyswaja (chelat magnezu b6- oleofarm). Po miesiącu zrobiłam kontrolne wyniki badań i była znaczna poprawa.

Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja mam problem z niedoborami magnezu ale to wszystko przez to, że piję sporo kawy. No nie mogę się przełamać, mam taką pracę, że muszę być na obrotach... Nękały mnie długi czas nocne skurcze w łydkach i uciążliwe drganie powieki Czytałam, że pestki dyni i orzechy włoskie mają też dużo magnezu i nawet postanowiłam wypróbować ten sposób na uzupełnienie braków jednak nie wiele to dało. Zaczęłam brać chela mag z wit B6 bo lepiej się wchłania. I faktycznie, po kilku dniach przestały mnie budzić nocne skurcze


korelacja między piciem kawy (nawet dużej ilości) a znacząc utratą magnezu to mit
i daruj sobie te psedoreklamy kiepski pr

----------


## Greys

Jestem tego samego zdania co poprzednicy - warto jeść produkty bogate w magnez. Ja oprócz tego stosuję Doppelherz aktiv MAGNEZ-B6 Forte 400  :Smile:

----------


## mietekn

Miałem podobny problem (niedobór magnezu i potasu), który skończył się wylądowaniem na izbie przyjęć i kilku dniach w szpitalu. Zmiana diety przez dietetyka i wszystko ustało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pfff obajwy które opisujecie to pikuś - u mnie zaczęło się od drgania mięśni, skończyło na poważnych problemach z kregosłupem, atakami paniki, agorafobia, dusznościami i mega ale to mega zawrotami głowy - cały ten pakiet sprawił że nie chciało mi się żyć. Bałem się nawet zasiąść za kierownice bo atak następował niespodziewanie - co się okazało? Magnezu brak - mój organizm spalał go w takich ilościach, że masakra. Ogólnie jestem zwolennikiem żywieniowego uzupełniania ale w moim przypadku to nic nie dało - dopiero Magnes z witamina B6 przywrócił mnie do żywych.

----------


## rosita

magnez bardzo ważny jest też w ciąży, polskie towarzystwo ginekologiczne zaleca przyjmowanie magnezu w drugim i trzecim trymestrze, nie w końskich dawkach oczywiście... ja biorę preparat dla cięzarnych z magnezem, dha, jodem, kwasem foliowym i wit D, nie chciałam decydować się na te przesadzone multiwitaminy

----------


## aga_a

U mnie suplementy diety z magnezem to codzienność. Za każdym razem, kiedy wykonuję badania krwi, to magnezu mam mało. Dodam, że kawę piję okazjonalnie, bo nie przepadam, bardzo lubię chrupać sobie orzechy i piję wodę z magnezem..

----------


## buraponura

Ja też zauważyłam, że odkąd zaczęłam brać rozpuszczalny magnez (dla mnie wygodna forma) to te przypadłości, które miałam, straciły na intensywności  :Smile:  A miałam spore problemy z migrenami, drganiem mięśni, bólami w okolicy serca, brakiem koncentracji... Teraz występują sporadycznie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Żywa sól magnezowa, to mój sposób na niedobór magnezu. Dodajesz regularnie do kąpieli i niedobór uzupełniony.

----------


## bibitka

nie mam pojęcia ile Ci zajmie uzupełnianie, ale kup sobie w aptece jakiś dobrej jakości i powinno być dobrze zerknij sobie jeszcze na stronę adamed.expert tam są teksty w jakich produktach jest zawarty magnez i wzmacniaj braki również w sposób naturalny i nie dopuść do takiej sytuacji

----------


## aga_a

Jeżeli niedobory nie są duże to już po tygodniu można odczuć poprawę. Ja zazwyczaj przyjmuję magnez z potasem, bo taki dla mnie jest najlepszy. Tych z samą witaminą b6 unikam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jakby to się tak dało określić. Ale wszystko zależy od niedoboru, płci, organizmu. Jest wiele czynników. W każdym razie warto brać suplementy. Ja sobie zamówiłam niedawno i nie drogo na eapteka.pl  :Smile:

----------

